# cookies



## matt (30. Oktober 2001)

*blblbl*... hab erst lange überlegen müssen, wo ich denn das thema jetz hineinschreib. hab mich mal hierfür entschieden.

ich setze ein cookie, das die lebensdauer 'jetzige zeit' + '1h' hat. rufe ich die seite nach 20 minuten nocheinmal auf, wird das cookie ja nocheinmal gesetzt. es ist aber schon vorhanden. bleibt die laufzeit dann gleich wie die, die am anfang gesetzt wurde, oder wird diese dann neu gesetzt?

thx für jede hilfe/tipps!
matt


----------



## Moartel (30. Oktober 2001)

Die wird neu gesetz.

Du kannst aber auch verhindern dass ein Cookie gesetz wird wenn schon eins vorhanden ist indem du erst mal prüfst ob schon eins da ist und dann erst eins setzt. Sinn und Unsinn dieser Maßnahme hängen vom Zweck des Cookies ab.


----------

